# Climate control problems



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sometimes, for no reason whatsoever, certain module controlled devices will lock up when the battery is reconnected.

I am assuming you did not jump start the car.

With this in mind, disconnect the negative cable at the battery and keep it away from the terminal for a few minutes......you are performing the automotive equivalent of a 'Reboot'..........after about five minutes, reconnect the cable and try again.

If all functions return....well, you had a module with its electrons scrambled (my term).

If the problem continues its back to the dealer for a look see.

Rob


----------

